
China’s Didi Invests in Taxify, an Uber Rival Operating in Europe and Africa - yasinaydin
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/01/chinas-didi-invests-in-taxify/
======
yasinaydin
Link for the official blog: [https://blog.taxify.eu/2017/08/taxify-partnering-
with-didi-c...](https://blog.taxify.eu/2017/08/taxify-partnering-with-didi-
chuxing/)

Taxify is happy to announce a strategic partnership with Didi Chuxing, the
world’s leading mobile transportation platform.

Under this new partnership, DiDi will invest in and collaborate with us to
support our further growth and innovation across all markets.

We will utilize this partnership to solidify our position in core markets in
Europe and Africa. We believe DiDi is the best partner to help us become the
most popular and efficient transport option in Europe & Africa.

Will Cheng Wei, Founder and CEO of Didi Chuxing, added that Taxify provides
innovative, high-quality mobility services across many diverse markets. “We
share a strong commitment to harnessing the power of mobile technology to
satisfying rapidly evolving consumer demands and revitalizing traditional
transportation industry. I believe this partnership will contribute to cross-
regional smart transportation linkages between Asian, European and African
markets” Cheng Wei said.

Powered by AI technologies, DiDi offers an extensive range of mobility
services, including Taxi, Premier, Express, Luxe, Hitch, etc., to over 400
million users in more than 400 cities. In addition to creating over 17 million
flexible work and income opportunities for its driver-partners, DiDi leverages
its AI capabilities to help cities develop integrated and sustainable smart
transportation solutions.

We are very excited about this new partnership and hope that it will help us
better the way millions of people move around their cities!

